# Phone camera



## Firebucket53

I understand that taking pictures of pens can be an art form. But I was wondering does anybody here use the camera on their phone? Do they use extra lighting? If so what is your set up?


----------



## keepanionme14

I use my iphone 6s for my picture taking.  I've had some pretty good results.  I purchased a little light box from amazon (https://www.amazon.com/NOPTEG-Folda...95-20&linkId=c68cb3fac0a127fb0bfbd10b945eba40), and use the camera plus app.  I have to use snapseed to export the picture after cropping.  If you crop using camera plus, the changes are saved as an .aae file extension.  You aren't able to change it to an actual readable picture, thus my reasoning for snapseed. 

I turn the flash off and set the exposure value around -3 or so to get the look I want.  Here's a sample of one of my recent pens using the above mentioned process.


----------



## chartle

Firebucket53 said:


> I understand that taking pictures of pens can be an art form. But I was wondering does anybody here use the camera on their phone? Do they use extra lighting? If so what is your set up?



I would say lighting, background and composition is 80% of what makes for a good photo.

Almost any camera from the past 10 years should take a good photo particularly if it for the web.   

I'm afraid many people ask "what camera did you use to take that great picture" buy that maybe expensive camera and then still get horrible shots. 

I bought  a small fabric light cube and use various lights I use around my shop. For a camera I use my Samsung S7 or an older LG G2.


----------



## OklaTurner

I taught a class at a previous employers where the students learned to take great shots with a disposable camera (the kind they used to put on tables at weddings). It's all about good technique and understanding the limitations of what you have. My first digital camera was a Sony Mavica that had a 3.5" floppy disc and 1.5 hours battery life. I used it to publish photos for a newspaper. That was cutting edge for 1997. I still used the dark room quite a bit despite the new technology. So, use your phone, but take the time to learn the features and capabilities of the phone.


----------



## AshleyG

I use my phone camera exclusively. Only because my good camera is out of commission. I've found natural lighting and a lighter background make for great photos.


----------



## TaraHudson

I really love to take pictures, literally everything I see! Recently I found an interesting article Golden Iphone photography tips and tricks Therefore I like to see such photos!


----------



## bsshog40

I have an older Canon T4i and a copy stand with lights that I use to take pictures of coins. It does some great work. BUT, I have only taken pics of pens with my Samsung 8+.


----------



## Woodchipper

I have taken photos with my Android and they have turned out good. I'm now using a Canon SX530 and have set up a place in the man cave for taking photos- different colored cloth for backgrounds, two lights to eliminate shadows, etc.


----------



## Dehn0045

I use my phone (google pixel).  I made an inexpensive light box using a cardboard box (sides cut out and covered with white tissue paper).  I use clamp lamps as the light sources as-needed (http://a.co/d/8dnDgFE).  Last thing is a stand for the camera that allows you to remotely operate the shutter (http://a.co/d/i6Hnzii).  It is an inexpensive setup, but went a long way in improving my shots.


----------



## elkhorn

Bill, I take all the photographs of my pens using my iPhone 6S Plus.  I use an inexpensive nylon light box, with a graduated gray background (available on eBay), ambient shop light and a mirror. Just make sure you use a tripod! Here's a photo of a wand that I just posted here on IAP photographed as described.


----------

